# Pittsburgh landing is closed



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Just in case anyone was planning on getting some big water hells canyon. Pittsburgh is closed..

PUBLIC SAFETY CLOSURE ANNOUNCEMENT - PITTSBURG LANDING

A major mudslide and road failure has closed the White Bird-Pittsburg Landing Road in Idaho County, just east of the #HellsCanyon National Recreation Area boundary. All recreation facilities at Pittsburg Landing (campground, trailhead, boat launch) are closed for public safety until further notice - please avoid the area. The road is expected to be closed for at least a week.

For local emergency information, contact the Idaho County Sheriff's Office at (208) 983-1100.

Idaho County Free Press Idaho Whitewater Association U.S. Forest Service - Nez Perce-Clearwater National Forests White Bird Idaho City of Riggins Nez Perce Tribe Salmon River Chamber of Commerce Lewiston Tribune #idwx

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

*Update April 17 my highlight*

PITTSBURG LANDING PUBLIC SAFETY CLOSURE UPDATE - April 17, 2019
Deer Creek Road to Pittsburg Landing in the Hells Canyon National Recreation Area remains closed until further notice, and there is *no estimated date of reopening*. The road is unsafe for public travel - the surface has slumped by 6 to 8 inches, the slide continues to move unpredictably and heavy rains are in the forecast. 
There have been further reports of people attempting to evade the closure; the Idaho County Sheriff's Office is *actively patrolling and writing citations*. Idaho County is dealing with extensive flooding issues and these people are putting an additional strain on first responders. Please do not put yourself or others at risk by attempting to evade the closure - a day on the river is not worth it.
We will welcome folks back as soon as the road is safe to travel again. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Pittsburg landing is back open..

PITTSBURG LANDING REOPENED

We are pleased to announce that Deer Creek Road has been repaired and reopened, and the Hells Canyon National Recreation Area facilities at Pittsburg Landing are once again accessible and available to the public. We appreciate your patience and understanding as our partners worked to successfully repair and grade the road.

Idaho County Free Press Idaho County Sheriff's Office Idaho Whitewater Association

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

